

Source code to new Jay-Z video - twism
http://evan-roth.com/jay-z/

======
aston
Pretty cool concept, but this can't be the real video, right? A little too dry
for your MTV/BET audience.

------
twism
corresponding video...

<http://www.ilike.com/artist/Jay-Z/videos/254047002>

